#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the most fascinating use of the Internet of things?

## Bhavya

Guys,

The IOT is beginning to shape the future of many industries,by generating an uncommon amount of data.
IOT changing our daily lives with It's remarkable usage.

What do you regard as the the most interesting use of the IOT?

----------


## Moana

> Guys,
> 
> The IOT is beginning to shape the future of many industries,by generating an uncommon amount of data.
> IOT changing our daily lives with It's remarkable usage.
> 
> What do you regard as the the most interesting use of the IOT?


*Ordering ink
**Monitoring soil
**Waste management
**Claiming insurance*

----------


## Bhavya

> *Ordering ink
> **Monitoring soil
> **Waste management
> **Claiming insurance*


Thanks for Sharing Shivani, Can explain the use of IOT in claiming insurance?

----------

